# Good Commercial Photo Studios NYC



## RonnieSureShot (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm looking to begin working as an assistant in NYC someday. For now I can only work weekends. Does anyone know good commrcial studios in nyc that take on beginners?


----------



## epatsellis (Dec 4, 2008)

Ronnie, I might suggest maybe getting a AFA or AAS in photography, then pay your dues like everybody else.


----------

